# Jointer setup help needed, please.



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got my first jointer, a 4" Delta Homecraft. It's in decent shape and the guy I got it from replaced the bearings so it's good to go...except the knives are not installed. I found out how to do that, except that I do not know which why the locks go in.
Do the screws in the locks go in as they are on the left or right of this picture?







[
Thanks!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.routerforums.com/delta-manuals/30056-delta-6-jointer-jt160.html

Page 14 has a picture that may help.... I could not tell from your picture.


----------

